
A Critical Problem: Safety at Los Alamos - mapmeld
https://nucleardiner.wordpress.com/2017/06/19/a-critical-problem/
======
yoloswagins
Incredibly irresponsible, and exceedingly hypocritical.

Before you can start work, Los Alamos National Labs requires an inordinate
amount of safety training.

Despite two weeks of videos like this [1], managers think it's ok to make
their reports risk the fate of Slotin.

[1]
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rDsTc2oWGSI](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rDsTc2oWGSI)

